# MTB Tour auf dem Rheinhöhenweg



## AboSpring (8. Februar 2022)

Hallo Zusammen.
Ich plane für dieses Jahr eine mehrtägige Tour links und rechts des Mittelrheintals, zwischen Koblenz und Bingen.
Dazu habe ich zwei Fragen an die Lokals:

1. Ist Biken auf dem Rheinhöhenweg grundsätzlich erlaubt?
2. Gibt es besonders empfehlenswerte Trails, die möglichst legal sind, zumindest aber toleriert werden? 

Freue mich über eure Rückmeldungen und Tipps

Andreas


----------



## tommi67 (8. Februar 2022)

Ich kann Dir den Rheinsteig beginnend oberhalb Kamp-Bornhofen bis Braubach empfehlen. Fast ausschließlich Trails mit immer wieder tollen Aussichten.Gelegendlich Spitzkehren und auch Schiebestücke dabei. Diese Tour ist rechtsreinisch.
Viele Grüße Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi67 (8. Februar 2022)

Auch so .Fast vergessen. Der Rheinsteig ist eigentlich ein Wanderweg .Das Radfahren ist aber nicht ausdrücklich verboten.Du weißt ja gegenseitig Rücksicht nehmen und so.
Ich fahre diese Runde ein ,-zweimal im Jahr und hatte noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## AboSpring (8. Februar 2022)

Hallo Thomas 
Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Das schaue ich mir mal genauer auf der Karte an.
Rücksichtnahme auf Wanderer ist selbstverständlich. Wir sind auch gern mal zu Fuß unterwegs.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## tommi67 (8. Februar 2022)

Ich habe auch eine GPX Datei


----------



## AboSpring (8. Februar 2022)

Da muss ich mich als absoluter Navigations-Laie outen. Ich besitze kein derartiges Gerät.
Aber danke für das Angebot.


----------



## sibu (8. Februar 2022)

De Rheinhöhenweg gibt es zweimal: Links und rechts des Rheins von Bonn bis Bingen bzw. von Beuel bis Rüdesheim. Beiden gemeinsam ist, dass sie kaum mehr unterhalten werden. Einige Wandervereine pflegen die Wanderzeichen aber noch (weißes R) Die Nachfolger sind der Rheinsteig (rechtsrhreinisch) und der Rheinburgenweg. Was man im Wald fahren darf, regeln die Landeswaldgesetze. Links ist es faktisch nur Rheinland-Pfalz, rechts kommen Nordrhein-Westfalen und Hessen dazu. Gerade auf dem Anfangsstück in NRW geht der Rheinsteig durch das Siebengebirge und da ist im Naturschutzgebiet nur ein kleiner Teil der Wege mit dem Rad erlaubt. Viele Stücke des Rheinsteigs gehören nicht dazu. Aber das gehört sowieso nicht zu dem Teil, das du fahren wolltest.


----------



## AboSpring (10. Februar 2022)

Danke für die Info, sibu.
Ohne jetzt die Landeswaldgesetze zu kennen denke ich, dass es wohl o.k. ist, wenn man dort rücksichtsvoll fährt, wo keine ausdrücklichen Verbote bestehen. Ich würde eine solche Tour nur dann nicht planen, wenn ein großer Teil der gewünschten Route mit Verbotsschildern gepflastert wäre. Dann würde ich von Anfang an davon absehen. 
Als wir vor fünf Jahren mal im Salzburger Land waren, war doch ziemlich geschockt, dass es dort sehr viele Fahrverbote für Moutainbiker gab. Da würde ich nicht mehr hinfahren.


----------



## sibu (10. Februar 2022)

AboSpring schrieb:


> Als wir vor fünf Jahren mal im Salzburger Land waren, war doch ziemlich geschockt, dass es dort sehr viele Fahrverbote für Moutainbiker gab. Da würde ich nicht mehr hinfahren.


Die Erfahrung habe ich letztes Jahr gemacht. Die positive Überraschung war die Dachsteinrunde: Eine erlaubte und dazu noch schöne Oase inmitten der Verbotslandschaft. Kann mit der Watzmann-Hochkönig-Runde verbunden werden. Allerdings beides trotz der "MTB"-Werbung nur normale Forstwege. Dasselbe gilt überwiegend für die Rheinhöhenwege, aber nicht für Rheinsteig und Rheinburgenweg. Da sind auch optional Klettersteige und Trails mit enthalten, wie oben schon erwähnt. Für die Gegend zwischen Koblenz und Bingen hat das Landesvermessungsamt Rheinland-Pfalz zwei maßgeschneiderte Karten 1:25.000 "Oberes Mittelrheintal" im Angebot. Bestellung per Email im Shop (siehe Link auf der Webseite).


----------



## AboSpring (10. Februar 2022)

Danke für den Tipp mit den Karten.
Finde ich deshalb gut für die Planung, weil man eine gute Gesamtübersicht bekommt.


----------



## Hillcruiser (11. Februar 2022)

zwischen Bingen und KO sollte es keine Probleme mit dem Befahren des Rheinsteigs geben, solange man rücksichtsvoll mit den Fußgängern umgeht. Ist zwar ein reiner Wanderweg und es wird beim Nachfragen auch gesagt, dass Radfahren nicht erlaubt sei, aber laut Aussage diverser Bürgermeister ist es geduldet, solange es keine Beschwerden gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (11. Februar 2022)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> Rheinsteigs (...) Ist zwar ein reiner Wanderweg und es wird beim Nachfragen auch gesagt, dass Radfahren nicht erlaubt sei


Das ist so allgemein nicht richtig: Der Rheinsteig ist kein eigener Weg, sondern die Markierung führt über normale Wirtschafts-, Wald- und, Fußwege und verzeinzelt sogar öffentliche Straßen. Es gilt entsprechend z.B. das normale Waldgesetz des betroffenen Bundeslandes, hier Rheinland-Pfalz oder Hessen, oder eben das Straßenverkehrsgesetz und damit die Straßenverkehrsordnung. Im verlinkten Artikel des Landeswaldgesetzes wird explizit erwähnt, dass die Markierung eines Waldweges als Wanderweg keine spezielle Zweckbestimmung ist. Also bleibt Fahrradfahren auch da erlaubt, wo es das Gesetz vorsieht.


----------



## rhnordpool (15. Februar 2022)

Ich fahre häufiger die Wanderwege zwischen Bingen und Niederheimbach. Da ist an Wochenenden relativ viel Wandervolk unterwegs, bisher wars aber immer friedlich, selbst an kritischen Engstellen, solange man sich selber benimmt.
Bei den Wegen spielt ja auch ne gewisse Rolle, in welcher Richtung man sie nimmt.
Von Bingen Richtung Norden gibts nen schönen Trail. Über Straße hoch zum Prinzenkopf. An diesem Aussichtspunkt beginnt ein einfacher Trail, leicht ansteigend und links der bzw. parallel zur Straße Richtung  Forsthaus Heiligkreuz führt (ist, glaub ich, Teil des Rheinburgenwegs). Weiter immer am Hang lang mit Ausblicken zum Schweizerhaus und von da leicht schottrig, felsig (S1, teilweise S2) und recht schmal runter zur Burg Rheinstein. Alternativ vom Schweizerhaus über den Eselspfad (ist, glaub ich auch Teil des Rheinburgenwegs, einfach, für mich ca. 20 m Schiebestrecke, weil felsig und etwas ausgesetzt, ist aber eigentlich fahrbar) runter ins Morgenbachtal. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, auf den Karten und unterwegs bißchen genauer hinzuschauen, obs Alternativen an den Rheinhängen zu den markierten Wegen gibt. Je weiter die markierten Wege durchs Hinterland führen (Feld, Wald, Wiese), desto weniger "Blick" ins Rheintal hast Du. Und die HM nicht unterschätzen. Das geht bis zu 500 hm am Stück und teilweise anstrengend berghoch.
Einfach und angenehm vom Rhein wieder auf die Höhe und zu den markierten Wegen kommt man durchs Morgenbachtal.


----------



## AboSpring (15. Februar 2022)

Danke für die Tipps.
Ob wir flussaufwärts oder flussabwärts fahren werden ist noch nicht entschieden.


----------



## rhnordpool (18. Februar 2022)

AboSpring schrieb:


> Ob wir flussaufwärts oder flussabwärts fahren werden ist noch nicht entschieden.


Dein Eingangspost klang für mich so, als würdet ihr auf einer Seite rheinauf und auf der anderen rheinabwärts fahren. Also eine Rundtour im oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Bei entsprechender Streckenwahl sollte ja beides möglich sein. Welche die bessere Variante ist, weiß ich nicht.
Allerdings: Für den von mir geschilderten Trail machts definitiv nur Sinn, den rheinabwärts zu fahren.


----------



## wilde_kerle (19. Februar 2022)

Am besten ist die Tour unter der Woche, Wochenende und vor allem lange Wochenden sollte man meiden. Dann macht die richtig Spass !


----------



## Ede (21. November 2022)

Hi, ich habe mal im Archiv geschaut und noch eine Tourenbeschreibung von Koblenz nach Bingen aus der Zeitschrift Mountainbike gefunden! Versuche mal, die hier anzuhängen...

Edit: Rücktour ebenfalls gefunden - hoffe das hilft Dir bei der Planung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

